# stacking



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone buy this portable stacking system?

http://www.erecta-rack.com/

BTW,it is a waste of time spraying door frames and casings before it is nailed up.It's much easier to spray the door frames when they are already up.Cabinet doors are ideal for stacking.I hate stacking 16' baseboards after they have been sprayed.Baseboards are another thing that are easier sprayed when nailed to the wall.The only negative is the vacuuming before the spraying.

The down side to stacking doors is that you need another worker to help you stack them.I don't often have that luxury when I'm on a jobsite by myself for a few hours.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with you on pre-finishing interior trim. Once it is filled, sanded, and caulked properly it usually needs two coats anyway. Especially if you need to work on the miters a bit with patching.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a thread on it. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f24/erecta-rack-9737/

I just got one of these set ups and will be using it shortly. Once that happens I will have some first hand opinions on the product but just from checking it out it seems to have the qualities of a time saver and space saver. Looks to be made well and I really like that you can just throw a duffel bag in the van and set it up quickly. 

Vermont Painter uses them in his shop too.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Here is a thread on it.
> http://www.painttalk.com/f24/erecta-rack-9737/
> 
> I just got one of these set ups and will be using it shortly. Once that happens I will have some first hand opinions on the product but just from checking it out it seems to have the qualities of a time saver and space saver. Looks to be made well and I really like that you can just throw a duffel bag in the van and set it up quickly.
> ...


Yeah I agree.I have a drying rack that dis-assembles pretty quick but it is made of heavy steel.You can easily move each part but it takes several trips to the van.This looks much more portable.Can't wait to read your review.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

They work real well, helpful to keep the trim from being damaged and keeping the doors out of the way during NC.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That post comes with a free neck stretch.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> That post comes with a free neck stretch.


 
lol.That's a nice way to keep the 16 footers clean and organized.Those things always seem to take over a room.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> Yeah I agree.I have a drying rack that dis-assembles pretty quick but it is made of heavy steel.You can easily move each part but it takes several trips to the van.This looks much more portable.Can't wait to read your review.


How much space does your take up when broke down? 

Cool, I will do a post of it here as well with pics when I set it up.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We use what we call "door stickers": a 36" long 1 x 4 fastened to a 36" long 1 x 1. They screw to the top and bottom of the door, with the 1 x 1 next to the door. These allow us to flip, move, and stack doors without damaging the finished faces. We also have "H-clips" ( two pieces of Aluminum channel fastened together to make an "H" shape) that hold a stack of doors together. The 1 x 4 allows ample clearance, so the doors don't touch when stacked. 

The system also works great when we are finishing doors in the shop and need to take them back out to the job. We stack them in the back of the truck and transport them without worrying about damaged the finish.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Would love to see pics of that Gough.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> We use what we call "door stickers": a 36" long 1 x 4 fastened to a 36" long 1 x 1. They screw to the top and bottom of the door, with the 1 x 1 next to the door. These allow us to flip, move, and stack doors without damaging the finished faces. We also have "H-clips" ( two pieces of Aluminum channel fastened together to make an "H" shape) that hold a stack of doors together. The 1 x 4 allows ample clearance, so the doors don't touch when stacked.
> 
> The system also works great when we are finishing doors in the shop and need to take them back out to the job. We stack them in the back of the truck and transport them without worrying about damaged the finish.


I have seen that system too but it limits you to only doors right? The Erecta-Rack allows you to stack various trim. 

Got any pics in use?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I have seen that system too but it limits you to only doors right? The Erecta-Rack allows you to stack various trim.
> 
> Got any pics in use?


 
It is for doors only; we have racks that we use for loose trim and cabinet doors.

I'll try to get some pics this weekend.


----------

